# Plant ID



## Sonn84 (Jan 20, 2008)

can anyone ID this plant for me and tell it's care? Thanks in advance. Sorry about the bad pics!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like golden creeping jenny (lysimachia nummularia 'aurea')
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=111&category=genus&spec=Lysimachia


----------



## Sonn84 (Jan 20, 2008)

I really really wish the pictures were better lol. I have gotten responses from the Creeping Jenny to Ludwig But looking at the plant itself it looks more like the Creeping Jenny I think???


----------

